# Leeana has a SECRET



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 22, 2008)

I was just checking the buckskin pony thread and see you have a new addition.

Who is this little bay pinto beauty?


----------



## Judi Renchen (Nov 22, 2008)

:love :love Ohhh yea Leeana, She's a doll baby!!! Tell us about her??? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Leeana (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, okay .....between you and arlene i just cannot keep anything a secret

It is no secret my foundation gelding, Royal "Royal Salsa" is very near and dear to me, i've kept in great contact with Donna (Royal Pony Farm Story City, Iowa) talked to Donna at congress last year and learned that Royals dam "Royal Toots" had been put out to pasture with his sire "Royal Golden Supreme" for an 08 FULL SIBLING to my Royal, then i found out that Toots had gotten hit by a car on the highway, i was so disapointed to hear that



. So kept looking and looking at th 08 foals page and this filly really cought my eye every time i seen her on there and then last week had a talk with Donna about her and finalized up some things...next spring looks like i will be taking a drive to Iowa to pick her up when the weather is warm agian and see some of the Royal ponies that i admire so, or having a talk with Sharron / Wayne (



)



. I believe she is a maternal sibling to Splish Splash too ...

Here is Royal Aztec Princess ...a 08 filly sired by Royal Aztec R-SM, she is ASPC should show classic under i believe...i probably wont get to show her next year, but will put her up and get her ready for Congress in august. Donna said she is quite the Diva, always heads up strutting around "look at me, look at me" and lots of showy attitude there, i love it. Kitty has one more year in Jr, then will go Sr, so 2010 Princess will be Jr...not that it matters as Princess is MUCH smaller then Kitty ...

You wouldnt know it, but i really am not a huge pinto fan, but as it turns out apparently i really am pinto fan some where deep down inside. She has the little snip exactly like my Kitten too, i always joke it looks like they are smoking a cigarette. Between her and Kitty as future broodmares here, looks like im going to be producing some pinto shetlands...guess i cannot say i dont like Pinto's anymore.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 22, 2008)

Leeana,

She's beautiful! Congratulations big time!


----------



## Alex (Nov 22, 2008)

Congrats you!! She is so pretty and looks like an awsome show filly!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 22, 2008)

Congratulations on a beautiful filly.


----------



## minih (Nov 22, 2008)

Congratulations Leeana!!!!!!!



She is a real cutie! We're relatives now.


----------



## Keri (Nov 23, 2008)

Aw!!! How pretty!!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats Leeana.

She looks like a really nice filly and I can't wait to see her out next year.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2008)

Leeana -- she is GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations!!! Jill


----------



## Lisa Strass (Nov 24, 2008)

Congratulations! I bet you can't wait to get her home!


----------



## Nigel (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats Leanna!! She sure is a looker





Can't wait to see more of her when you get her home


----------



## Leeana (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you everone



.

She will be coming home next spring, we will be taking a "little" trip to Iowa...about 1400 round trip to pick her up and will be hauling a few with me from home for the MCSBA show in Waterloo show that Donna talked me into...so excited to get out to a new area, going to be fun for sure


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrat's, very pretty girl you have there. I LOVE pinto's. Donna has some nice horses. I looked at her horses on line, but she was sooo far away. BOO HOO, nice girl you have there. I bet you can't wait till next spring. TJ


----------



## hairicane (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats isnt she a doll!!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Dec 19, 2008)

Big Congratulations!!



:yeah





Spring should be here before you know it!!





~Jessica


----------



## ruffian (Dec 19, 2008)

Now see I DO like pintos, so you can just bring her right on up to Michigan! She's a beauty!! COngrats!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 10, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations.... Nice filly....[/SIZE]_


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Jan 13, 2009)

She is very flashy Congratulations!


----------

